# Aliens sound effect



## OxyMoron (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm working on an alien encounter room in my haunt this year and am searching for some sort of creepy clicking noises like they used in District 9 when the aliens communicated with each other. Anyone heard anything like this? Most of the clips from the movie has music in the background. I got a couple of interesting tracks from freesound and was going to use Audacity to try and merge a couple. Any help is appreciated - thanks!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You might try searching for insect sounds. Some marine mammals use clicking noises as part of their vocal repertoire.

Is this the sound you're talking about?


----------



## OxyMoron (Sep 8, 2011)

Good idea thanks - I'll check out some insect sounds. That video is disturbing - but not the way I had intended in my haunt!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The sound in the video is his tongue clicking. You might try just recording yourself doing that and add it to the mix.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Poison props has some great insect type sounds on their sound effects CDs


----------

